# How to put a password on a Picture Folder?



## Hello

I have like my own little picture section deal, but I would like to try and put a password on it so my parents etc can not get in there. The pictures in there are not what you are thinking lol, just that last time they always mess with them and or delete them .


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

http://www.everstrike.com/


----------



## Hello

I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## Hello

That cost money though. Isn't there just one that anyone can do that comes with every computer? Somehow getting to it by modifying the folder?


----------



## spazz31585

well there's a couple ways to do it
depends on what your parents won't bitch about and if they're computer illiterate or not
1: you can hide the folder. (right click on it and go to properties and click on 'hide this file") then, just go to tools menu, click on folder options, then click on the view tab. in there will be an option that says 'do not show hidden files and folders'

2: creat your own username(windows xp has user accounts for sure, not certain about other OS's). then, put a password on it. move your picture folder to your user's documents, and when on your username, right click on that folder, click on properties, then click on the sharing tab. in there will be an option that says 'make this folder private'. then, in order to access that file, you'll need to be logged onto your username

my advise, do both. a little extra security

also, make sure to go to the search option on your computer, click on the 'all files and folders' option, then click on 'more advanced options', and make sure to take the check mark out of 'search hidden files and folders'

see, i had some stuff i didn't want my wife to mess with, but i forgot about that part, and she was searching for something for some odd reason and found my files. ended up messing with them and totally messing up the way i had them organized

hope that helps ya out


----------



## Hello

Thanks . I will try both of those options.


----------



## MAC101

In WinXP, right click on the desktop or inside a folder and click "New", then click "Compressed (zipped) Folder". Once it is created open it, click "File", click "Add Password...", and you should be good to go.


----------



## spazz31585

MAC101 said:
			
		

> In WinXP, right click on the desktop or inside a folder and click "New", then click "Compressed (zipped) Folder". Once it is created open it, click "File", click "Add Password...", and you should be good to go.



wouldn't that only work if he was to put all the files into the zip file though?
also, when files are in a zip folder, (at least with the version of winzip i used to use a long time ago) i was able to see what files were there without actually having the password


----------



## MAC101

Yeah, he would have to put all the files in the zip folder and yes you can see the files inside, which sucks, but nobody can mess with them unless they have the password.


----------



## SFR

MAC101 said:
			
		

> Yeah, he would have to put all the files in the zip folder and yes you can see the files inside, which sucks, but nobody can mess with them unless they have the password.


 
Solution:  Name the files File01, File02, File03 ....


----------



## spazz31585

SFR said:
			
		

> Solution:  Name the files File01, File02, File03 ....



or, the way i do it, all numbers.
0000000001, 0000000002 etc. etc.
just kind of a pain to remember certain files when you want to be able to find them certain ones, ya know


----------



## jaylaramore34

spazz31585 said:


> well there's a couple ways to do it
> depends on what your parents won't bitch about and if they're computer illiterate or not
> 1: you can hide the folder. (right click on it and go to properties and click on 'hide this file") then, just go to tools menu, click on folder options, then click on the view tab. in there will be an option that says 'do not show hidden files and folders'
> 
> 2: creat your own username(windows xp has user accounts for sure, not certain about other OS's). then, put a password on it. move your picture folder to your user's documents, and when on your username, right click on that folder, click on properties, then click on the sharing tab. in there will be an option that says 'make this folder private'. then, in order to access that file, you'll need to be logged onto your username
> 
> my advise, do both. a little extra security
> 
> also, make sure to go to the search option on your computer, click on the 'all files and folders' option, then click on 'more advanced options', and make sure to take the check mark out of 'search hidden files and folders'
> 
> see, i had some stuff i didn't want my wife to mess with, but i forgot about that part, and she was searching for something for some odd reason and found my files. ended up messing with them and totally messing up the way i had them organized
> 
> hope that helps ya out



Now that I have hidden the folder, How the heck do i find it or access it agian?


----------



## johnb35

jaylaramore34 said:


> Now that I have hidden the folder, How the heck do i find it or access it agian?



Go back into the folder options and have it show hidden files and folders.


----------



## tremmor

2005 post.  Did find this recently on how to hide a folder in windows without special software. Haven't tried yet, may be interesting though. 
http://www.howtogeek.com/105633/how...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=200212


----------



## Mishkin

I use Truecrypt for my porn.  You allocate X amount of disk space to use as your encrypted volume, which then uses a password to get into.  I recommend looking into it - it's easy to use, free, and something your parents would never be able to get into.


----------



## Okedokey

Lol @ porn hiding threads.

Also, it depends on if who you want to keep out.  If its your mum, sure, encrypt, if its your GF, then create a Desktop Shortcut   She might be into it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I always say:"You can never be secured enough because there is always something or someone who can get to your data."

And for that reason I hold my data so damn secured lol.Something like this:


----------



## Okedokey

^ and he uses XP lol


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hehe you will never find out.
But yeah I do hold my data secured that way.Every single movement in that room is detected and automatically sent to me.

So if someone dares to try and steal it from me,he/she is a dead man!


----------



## Okedokey

Lol *she *was a dead *man*.


----------



## johnb35

Old thread guys.

closed.


----------

